# My Little Angel is two weeks old today



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a cute little ******! Thanks for sharing new pics!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Angel was WELL worth waiting for. What a quick learner, too.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hehe so many different moods from this little girl. She's so adorable and fuzzy, I just want to hug her little neck (although I'm sure she probably wouldn't stand still for that)!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeay! Lovely Angel pics!


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

really enjoyed your little monkey??? x


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

She's adorable!!! I wanna hug her!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What??? 2 weeks??? Already? Doesnt seem like it was that long ago!! She is adorable GH!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That was just totally smileworthy! What a "good girl" and you've done so well already. Fun to hear you charming accent, too.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww! What a sweet baby! She looks like she can be really full of it!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

You can see the Halflinger in her. She's really adorable.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Omg! has a *cuteness seizure* talk about cuteness overload, love her extra ****y face ****, she's smart as a whip too, well worth the wait GH, keep those updates coming =)


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

omg she is freakin aborable. She learns faster then some of the 2 yr olds at the stable. She reminds me of Albert a month old foal at the stables. So cutteee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> That was just totally smileworthy! What a "good girl" and you've done so well already. Fun to hear you charming accent, too.



LOL, I don't have an accent it's the rest of you:lol:

Thanks for all the compliments, she is fluffy and cute, and opinionated. I couldn't video picking her feet up, that's a 2 handed job right now, a hand around her chest and the other one to lift her feet.


She has caught onto leading really well, the first couple of times I had to put a butt rope around her to help her along, but after that she has been as good as gold.

I also had her tied for a little while today, and she did really well.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute filly.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Clever girl is right!!! Love all the pics & the video!!! What a perfect angel!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I love love LOVE her! So cute! One of the cutest foals I think Ive ever seen! XD


----------



## Lady (Sep 26, 2011)

She's adorable! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

SOoooo CUTE! I want to squeeze her!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Her face is so cute!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is getting so big already! Look at those long legs, like a super model! I love her different expressions, so mareish already!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She was definetely worth the wait-she had us all biting our fingernails-haha! Now we get to watch her grow-up-what fun!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow GH you have done amazing with her! She is such a gorgeous little girl. She's growing so much!


----------

